
Ask HN: Document/content management system for brick and mortar store? - tucaz
Howdy!<p>I&#x27;m looking for &quot;the best&quot; SaaS tool out there to help me host documentation for a brick and mortar store.<p>Think: operational manuals and procedures, various documents like contract templates, forms, etc.<p>Ideally, it should offer wiki-like page editing with embedded images, maybe graphs and videos and also documents hosting such as word files, PDF, etc.<p>For APIs and technical documentation there are a lot of options (readthedocs, readme.io, confluence and others), but not so much (that I could find) for non-technical documentation.<p>I have looked into Sharepoint online and WordPress with some plugin, but would appreciate input from people with more experience in the subject.
======
vfulco2
+1

